# Engine temp too low (2.0 TFSI)



## nick9one1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I know the TFSi takes a little while longer than your average engine to warm up... something to do with the direct injection I think..

But I've noticed mine is only getting close to 90 after a 40 min drive on A roads (my daily commute).
In fact, the needle never gets quite to 90 and always sits where it is on the pic below .. 










I've now replaced the thermostat (what a job!) and the temp sensor on the side of the block (this one).

It now seems to take even longer to get hot!!

What else could it be?
I've heard there is another temp senor.. is this right?


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

What does the engine temperature rise to when it's not –2 degrees Celsius?


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

ECU monitors warm-up cycles. There might be some "pending DTCs" stored in the Engine control module. Might be helpful to check with VCDS. I've had the same issue (BPY Engine), but the new thermostat fixed it. I didn't need to replace the ECT sensor. Perhaps the replacement thermostat is too quick to open????


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Whoops didn't read. 

Did you get the correct temp Thermostat?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> What does the engine temperature rise to when it's not –2 degrees Celsius?


Doubtful that is the issue, we have been at -25 up here and cars will still get to tempurature... Unless you drive a TDI.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Fan stuck on high? 
try a little cardboard in front of the grill one day... see what happens.

also, not sure if 2.ot, but my 3.2 has TWO temp senders... one on the head, and one in the radiator, down low.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Being that 90 C is 194 F, what is normal operating temperature? Is there anything that says it should get to 90? 

Is the problem it is too slow to heat up to normal operating temperature or that it too long to get to 90?


----------



## nick9one1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!



> Being that 90 C is 194 F, what is normal operating temperature? Is there anything that says it should get to 90?
> Is the problem it is too slow to heat up to normal operating temperature or that it too long to get to 90?


It used to get to 90 pretty quick and stay there. I've spoken to other people with this engine and they have said their TFSI also gets to 90 and always stays there, no matter what the air temperature is.



> What does the engine temperature rise to when it's not –2 degrees Celsius?


It was +10 degrees here the other day and it did exactly the same. 




> Fan stuck on high?
> try a little cardboard in front of the grill one day... see what happens.
> also, not sure if 2.ot, but my 3.2 has TWO temp senders... one on the head, and one in the radiator, down low.


This is what I've heard from others.. I'll have a look for the other sensor! Although I'm pretty sure the fans turn off when I have 'econ' selected on the AC.



> Did you get the correct temp Thermostat?


the thermostat is rated at 87.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nick9one1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's your problem. 

Thermostat is opening up at 87 degrees and thus not getting to 90 degrees. 

That's what I would think anyways.


----------



## nick9one1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Well there's your problem.
> 
> Thermostat is opening up at 87 degrees and thus not getting to 90 degrees.
> 
> That's what I would think anyways.


OE thermostats always open at 87, and as far as I know its not possible to get one that does open at 90. 

When I connect VCDS or Torque, the temp hovers around 75, despite the gauge on the dash indicating slightly higher.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nick9one1 said:


> OE thermostats always open at 87, and as far as I know its not possible to get one that does open at 90.
> 
> When I connect VCDS or Torque, the temp hovers around 75, despite the gauge on the dash indicating slightly higher.


Ah faulty Thermostat then perhaps? Much as it sucks to consider after just changing it. 

And yeah not sure about higher temp Thermostats I know on my old Mazda (93) before I was a car guy lol. I went from a 90 to a 110 or something just to get better heat in the winter.


----------



## nick9one1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, I was kinda hoping it wasnt the thermostat! Its a good 2 hour+ job.

I think Ill test the old one in some hot water.. then do the same with the new one.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nick9one1 said:


> Yeah, I was kinda hoping it wasnt the thermostat! Its a good 2 hour+ job.
> 
> I think Ill test the old one in some hot water.. then do the same with the new one.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

test the senders, too. easy with an ohm meter. they are negative temp coeficient, so the hotter they get, the lower the ohms. a bad connection would mean higher ohms, so lower temp reading.

or just swap the two senders, and see what happens. idk.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

one last theory... What kind of coolant did you use? and did you mix it with the described proportion of distilled water (50-50 or 60-40)? I'm not sure, but perhaps a denser coolant might cause some undesirable temperature characteristics. If I can find the opportunity to log ECT versus time on my VCDS, then I will send it to you for comparison. The temperatures (assuming the senders are fine) read by VCDS should be taken as a guide. I believe, factory manual mentions the dash T gauge being not accurate and also slow. There is also a functionality test of the dash dial (gauge) in the VCDS. Might be worth checking.


----------



## nick9one1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've actually just topped it up with water for now. I wanted to make sure there were no leaks before I replaced it with new coolant. 

I've had a look on the rad and there isn't another temp sensor. I've confirmed this in ELSA, the 3.2 has one at the lower right elbow coming of the rad (if looking at the front of the car). The 2.0 TFSI doesnt have one listed there at all. 
I suppose this make it easier to diagnose. 

I'm goin to test the temp sensor by boiling some water, sticking the sensor in and seeing what the car/VCDS think it is.


----------



## brainsurgery (Mar 6, 2007)

Did you ever find the reason for engine running cold? I have the same problem. I have already replaced the thermostat and it didn't help at all.


----------



## nick9one1 (Jan 30, 2013)

nope, still running at bang on 70. even in the warm weather we're getting at the moment. 

I used a thermostat from eurocarparts, my next plan was to buy an official one. 

I replaced the temp sensor too, and again no difference. 

s far as I'm aware there's only the one thermostat that controls the engine temp, and the temp sensor that reads it. 
so it has to be one of the two!


----------



## brainsurgery (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually at the moment we have around 10C outside and the car warms up almost normally. In subzero temps it warms up very slowly and when -20C it warms up only to 66C. If I cover the front mask the car will warm up to 90C even when -25 to -30C but it takes at least half an hour drive. 

I think I have thermostat made for cold climate and it opens at 90C. The thermostat that was replaced was 82C or so.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

what is the oil temperature? you can view it on the info screen. I wouldn't trust the gauge. Use a heat gun or have your shop test actual temperatures. Either that or wait till summer and see what it reads.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Your thermostat is getting stuck open. Had the same issue earlier... Major PITA.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Doubtful that is the issue, we have been at -25 up here and cars will still get to tempurature... *Assuming you hoon. INCESSANTLY!*


 FIFY. :laugh:


----------



## hobezw (Sep 29, 2013)

Have you manage to solve the problem?
I have the same issue with my TT..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> FIFY. :laugh:


So that is why my car is always nice and warm. Never need cardboard in the grill, I just fill it with snow. :laugh:


----------



## TurboMan[slo] (Feb 5, 2014)

nick9one1 said:


> I know the TFSi takes a little while longer than your average engine to warm up... something to do with the direct injection I think..
> 
> But I've noticed mine is only getting close to 90 after a 40 min drive on A roads (my daily commute).
> In fact, the needle never gets quite to 90 and always sits where it is on the pic below ..
> ...




had the exact same problem on golf gti 2005 dsg. i changed the termostat and everything else was in order, everything was checked but the problem persisted.

took one hour to get to 90c degrees, and cooled down to 70c degrees on declines. 

at first at service no one could tell me what could be wrong. 

but then it turns out, *the 2.0tfsi engine with dsg has 3 thermostats.*

- the "main" one 
- one for turbo 
- one for transmission (dont know if manual transmission has one)

after they replaced the other two thermostats, everything was fine.


the temperature needle now gets to 90c degrees in 8 minutes (outside temp was -2c degrees) and stays on 90c no mather what, even if i go downhill on a decline.


this is the termostat for turbo and transmission (each takes one)


http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Transmission_Thermostat/ES382259/














> Transmission Cooler Thermostat
> 
> In line thermostat leading to the trans fluid cooler
> 
> In order for your transmission fluid to warm itself to operating temperature under extreme cold conditions this thermostat may remain closed until coolant reaches a certain temperature. This thermostat is located in the main line leading to the transmission oil cooler assembly.


----------



## message_by_bike (Jan 28, 2014)

This describes my issue to the "t" does anyone have some DIY tips for the replacement of both sensors (turbo, dsg)?
Thanks all
I'm not even sure where they live??


----------

